# Best paint for brake callipers and wheel hubs



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi all,

As title really. I'm considering painting the brake callipers and outer wheel hubs (visible behind the alloy spokes when looking through the wheel at the wheel hub). 

I presume I need a high temperature paint, due to the heat generated from the brakes? However, which one? I'd use a very high temperature version of Hammerite if there was such a thing! But I don't think there is... Unless I'm wrong? I would like paint to be silver. 

Thank you!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

I used this for my Type R's callipers last summer - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VHT-SATIN...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item51bcf9c13f

Worked perfectly and didn't have any issues with flaking or bubbling etc from heat. Also used their version of the black wrinkle paint on my rocker cover which again was perfect. Probably worth looking if they do a silver version, if you don't mind spraying it on that is. I prefer using aerosols because the finish tends to be quite poor with a paintbrush. Hammerite is fine though, know plenty of people that have used it on callipers with no issues.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hammerite smooth :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

+1 for Hammerite....


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

Another vote here for Hammerite, used 3 coats of their stuff in black on my car, came up a treat :thumb:

Also heard good things about Halfords VHT paint, if you'd rather spray them than paint them with a brush.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Foliatec


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hammerite smooth for me.

Even done one of my nuts.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

iPlod999 said:


> Hammerite smooth for me.
> 
> Even done one of my nuts.


Did that not smart a little :lol:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I used a soft bristle brush.


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

hammerite works well on these and is easy to apply ive used it plenty times on brakes dont worry about specific high temp stuff


----------



## S40 (Sep 23, 2012)

Brilliant! Thanks everyone! Looks like I'll be using Hammerite Smooth Direct to Rust in Silver.


----------

